# Peapod (and other grocery delivery services)



## SoVerySoft (Jul 22, 2009)

OK - tell all! I know some of you use Peapod or other delivery services. Can you tell me about your experiences? I am considering starting this...and want to know how happy you've been with it.

Is it a lot more expensive? Do you tip the delivery guy (I assume, yes!) How much? Does he bring it all the way to the kitchen? Is there enough selection/variety of foods to choose from? Are frozen foods still frozen solid? Do they choose quality meats and produce (like you would if you'd been shopping yourself?)

Do they accept coupons? Do you pay online in advance? Can you order just bottled stuff (like water, soda, juice)?

Anything else to share?


----------



## olwen (Jul 22, 2009)

I use FreshDirect.com. They will bring the boxes anywhere inside the house. I usually tip 3-5 bucks. I usually order things like organic milk, cases of seltzer ($8 for 12 one liter bottles), organic meat, canned goods, and frozen vegetables, which are still frozen when they get here. Some things I know I can get cheaper from a 99 cent store, like household items: saran wrap and such so I don't order that stuff from them. Their vegetable selection isn't the greatest, so the only fresh veggies I get from them are things like onions and potatoes, and italian peppers. But their prices for organic food aren't bad at all. I prefer to buy organic food from them than from other stores in the area that are known for organic fare like Fairway or Whole Foods. I spend between $30 and $80 usually. I actually don't know if they have a delivery minimum. They do take coupons and you can pay online in advance. You kind of have to order at least a day before you want the deliveryso you can get the delivery time slot you want. If you order after a certain time the delivery time get's pushed to really late in the day. You can also reserve a weekly delivery time if you like. You do have to pay for delivery, but they also have open delivery pass. So you can pay for a year's worth of delivery at a discount so that whenever you order, the delivery fee isn't applied to the order. I share an account with my sister who set up the whole thing, so I'm afraid I don't know how much the delivery pass was.

You could check out the website to see what kind of selection they have so you can get an idea of what other services in your area might be like.

ETA: Oh if you live in NJ, close to the city you can see if they deliver to you. I know they deliver to Long Island, but not to the bronx. Go figure.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 22, 2009)

Peapod. Huge fan. It's NOT cheap, IMHO. I do it as cheaply as I can (sales, coupons, special offers, etc.) but you can't hard-core shop down to the very cheapest generic whatever, plus they don't have quite as much stuff as they do in the stores.

But I still love it. I buy anything/everything heavy I can (water, cat litter, juice). I love that I can add things to my 'cart' as I think of them and save the choices made, look at past orders, sort selections by unit price, etc.

Delivery has generally been within the window promised. It gets a little squidgy during major holidays/bad weather, esp during the winter. And their customer service is good. I've never gotten the wrong item, I don't think.


----------



## Emma (Jul 22, 2009)

I can only speak for the UK but I thought I'd add my experiences anyway. 

I always use tesco delivery for my shopping. The delivery is cheaper than a taxi one way and I tend to spend less online because I can look through all of the deals and don't have to rely on trying to add them together as I go along. 

They will bring it into the house for you, but I always get mine dropped at the door and carry them in myself. I don't tip, but thats because that would be a bit weird here. 

Some downsides. 

At least for the first few times you don't always get what you want. Mostly down to human error, but I've often bought things that are far too small a size for what I want, or just the plain wrong thing. 

If they don't have something in stock they will usually give you a substitution. Most of the time they're very similer and don't cost much more but once they delivered me a melon and champagne instead of bread and washing powder. Luckily I wasn't charged for these and they brought me the right stuff out later. 

It's quick, simple and I don't even have to deal with cash.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 22, 2009)

Fresh Direct delivers to the Bronx, at least parts of Riverdale. I've used them before and they're way overpriced. I also hate the hassle of breaking down all the cardboard boxes. Peapod also delivers up there and are better priced and accept coupons. They deliver there food in regular shopping bags. I also know individual Shoprite stores deliver. You order online and the store close by you will send over the groceries. In the past, I tip the driver depending on how many boxes/bags are delivered. They'll bring it wherever you want, but since I'm in an apartment, the kitchen is by the front door. Items are never defrosted and very rarely has an item been forgotten. Both peapod and fresh direct do have delivery minimums, $30 for fresh direct and I believe $50 for peapod. I haven't used Shoprite yet.


----------



## auntiemoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Randi - I have been using Peapod for years now and also use Shoprite's home delivery service. Do you have Shoprites in NJ? I walk with a cane due to back problems so I can't stand too long or carry heavy bags into my home. I find the prices are about the same as the store - with Peapod there is less of a selection than what you can find at a regular Stop & Shop, but Shoprite's site has the complete store inventory, I believe. Peapod charges $6.95 for delivery. Shoprite charges $10.00 to deliver. You also have the option to pick up your groceries at Shoprite but they still charge the $10.00. The delivery man brings the bags right into my kitchen. I always tip him. 

Grocery delivery is a godsend to me. It helps me plan meals, makes me think about what I am buying, it keeps track of everything you have ever purchased in a master list so you can start your shopping by choosing the things you buy every time, like toilet paper, soaps, etc. You can check the sale items and the new arrivals. I only shop once a month, and pick up small items in between, like milk or fresh veggies. I freeze my bread. I find I spend less money if I shop once a month. I will also say that whoever picks out my meat, veggies, fruits, etc. does it with the same care I would. I have never received any bad items.

If you have mobility problems or just no time to shop I couldn't recommend either Peapod or Shoprite more.


----------



## auntiemoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi again Randi - I forgot to mention that the frozen food is always frozen solid - they keep it in dry ice. I tip $5.00 because again he is delivering a month's worth of food. The overall selection is big, maybe not everything in the store, but you can also request things you don't see be added to the selection. I think you will be happy with the quality and quantity!


----------



## olwen (Jul 22, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Fresh Direct delivers to the Bronx, at least parts of Riverdale. I've used them before and they're way overpriced. I also hate the hassle of breaking down all the cardboard boxes. Peapod also delivers up there and are better priced and accept coupons. They deliver there food in regular shopping bags. I also know individual Shoprite stores deliver. You order online and the store close by you will send over the groceries. In the past, I tip the driver depending on how many boxes/bags are delivered. They'll bring it wherever you want, but since I'm in an apartment, the kitchen is by the front door. Items are never defrosted and very rarely has an item been forgotten. Both peapod and fresh direct do have delivery minimums, $30 for fresh direct and I believe $50 for peapod. I haven't used Shoprite yet.



Delivery to the bronx must be a recent thing. We've been using fresh direct for a couple years now, and I guess when we first started using them they didn't deliver to the bronx. 

Their gourmet items are overpriced, but I never get those. For organic food however, the prices are reasonable. We use the boxes for paper and aluminium recycling then carry the boxes to the incinerator room when they get full.


----------



## Risible (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm here in So Cal, and Vons (one of the big grocery chain stores) delivers for $9.95, or $4.95 during certain times of the day, during the work week - no tip accepted.

I've been using them as well as another chain grocery store, Albertsons (which recently closed its delivery service) for years. I really love the convenience of it; I place a big order every 2-4 weeks, and send the husband out as needed in between for perishables.

The delivery guy (haven't seen a female delivery person yet) brings the groceries in cases on a fridge dolly to the door, and from there into wherever we direct in the house.

They do an okay job at picking fruits and veggies. Sometimes the substitutes (if they're out of stock of a particular item, they'll substitute) are unacceptable; no biggie, I just have the delivery person take it back, and get a credit.

Overall, I'm grateful for this service.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been using Shop Rite delivery service - It is expensive but some how i save more money and have more food than if I go on my own. I think that is because i do it all online and i take my time and get exactly what i need and i look for the sales. 

The cost is 9,95 plus 10.00 for the delivery. I also tip 5 bucks. 

They have been pretty good - at first it was not great but they are getting better - they always seem to NOT have something and they will call me and we go over them and make substitutions. 

Im VERY happy that i started doing this - I actually eat better now.


----------



## mejix (Jul 22, 2009)

i started using peapod when i broke my foot a couple of years ago and i kept using them for a while even after my foot had healed. it seems that i was the very last person in their route or maybe they didnt have enough people in my area but they kept arriving outside the time period that i had selected. it also happened that i had a little "exchange of ideas" with their customer service people. so peapod and i don't talk anymore. (i would if i needed to though)


----------



## SummerG (Jul 23, 2009)

I *LOVE* Peapod. I haven't been in a grocery store in years... and mostly order out or eat whatever my mother is making. With Peapod, I can decide what to buy at the grocery store, and having the delivery person carry in the giant stacks of bottled water makes everyone happy. 

They have always delivered in the time frame requested, and will send me a text message to narrow down the time frame that day. 

The meats ordered have always been nice cuts. The rolls always soft & fresh. Frozen foods always frozen. 

We have one female driver that has in the past called me to see if I wanted earlier delivery since she was in my area. So, very friendly service. 

I usually tip $5. The delivery charge is between $4.95-$6.95 depending on time of day (if there are other deliveries in my area), amount ordered, and also I always get $1 off for using my checking account directly. 

Hope that helps


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 23, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Peapod. Huge fan. It's NOT cheap, IMHO. I do it as cheaply as I can (sales, coupons, special offers, etc.) but you can't hard-core shop down to the very cheapest generic whatever, plus they don't have quite as much stuff as they do in the stores.
> 
> But I still love it. I buy anything/everything heavy I can (water, cat litter, juice). I love that I can add things to my 'cart' as I think of them and save the choices made, look at past orders, sort selections by unit price, etc.
> 
> Delivery has generally been within the window promised. It gets a little squidgy during major holidays/bad weather, esp during the winter.  And their customer service is good. I've never gotten the wrong item, I don't think.



me, too...............................


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info! I think I might take the plunge!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 25, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have been using Shop Rite delivery service - It is expensive but some how i save more money and have more food than if I go on my own. I think that is because i do it all online and i take my time and get exactly what i need and i look for the sales.
> 
> The cost is 9,95 plus 10.00 for the delivery. I also tip 5 bucks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info! I had no idea that ShopRite even delivered, nevermind delivered in my area until you posted this. The delivery fee is a bit much though. I went and checked out the site and it seems they have a big selection and it's easy to use.
As opposed to A&P, which I also just recently learned delivered from a store they opened up in my area last year. The delivery fee is a lot cheaper, but the site is a pain to navigate and it doesn't seem like they have as much or at least it's hard to find what they do have. One thing that annoyed me when I was looking to order, for example, there were Entenmann's cakes on sale. Every cake was something like $3. When you go to check out there is no selection of cakes. I'm assuming I have to know what cake I want and put that in the 'memo' section. But what if I don't know what cakes Entenmann's has and want to peruse them? Guess I can't. Or they had ice pops on sale, different one's for 1.99-2.49, even if you knew which pop you wanted, you didn't know what price went with what pop. Not that big of a deal, but annoying.
I want to order from both places and see who is better.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 26, 2009)

I know the fee seems high - but again for me it was well worth it and I would save money because i was shopping for only what i needed on my time and stressed out in the store.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 26, 2009)

I've actually been to the PeaPod site a few times since they started delivering to my area. I added to my cart but never took the plunge and made the order. But with all the recommendations here, I might do it! LOL! The power of suggestion - amazing! LOL!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2009)

I use Safeway's delivery service. Albertson's no longer delivers, and that ticks me off, since they were much better about substitutions ( including giving you two of something, at no extra charge, if they were out of the size you wanted ). It costs $ 12.95, plus a dollar fuel charge. They do not accept tips. I tried.

I do the delivery for the bulk of my list, and then I go get extra produce that I always seem to need/want. I have had to do a little complaining about things like them putting meat packs in with produce...d'oh. If any of my produce is not nice, I always get a refund.

Except for one gruff guy, who ended up being kind of ok, all the delivery boys have been sweet. I have them place my stuff outside the door, as kitty likes to bolt.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 27, 2009)

I used Albertsons delivery for years until they stopped all at home delivery a few months ago. I really liked it, but it did cost me a lot more than going shopping myself.

In a way I am glad they stopped delivering groceries because it made me find a way to shop for myself again. I bought a TravelScoot some think-king hooks and canvas shopping bags and a TrolleyBasket. 

Not only can I go grocery shopping but I am free again to get out and go places


----------



## Honey (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been using Peapod for some time now and I like it a LOT but it could use a little tweaking. I agree with Berna in that I get the best foods for me because I feel a little guilty filling my cart with cookies and candy while I am shopping online. I guess because there is some time to think about it and it is not such an impulse buy as it is in the store. 
I also like the ability to throw some things into my online basket while I am thinking about them and then go away and come back a day later to place an order. 
The Peapod near me has delivered some items incorrectly. I am not sure how I got two pounds of tilapia and three pounds of chop meat instead of two pints of blueberries, but it happened. Since I am always the last person who gets a delivery, the driver did not want to come back and pick it all up when I called, so he said just keep it. Honestly, all I wanted was my blueberries, but I used the others. 
I have purchased some produce and some meat but I do not especially like to. I prefer to buy all my heavy items - canned goods, water, juices, etc. as others have said. One thing I can say is that my frozen food has arrived frozen. Even ice cream. OK, I don't buy EVERYTHING that is good for me! 
I have also had my delivery late by more than an hour. And since I usually pick the 8pm to 10pm delivery slot, one night I got my delivery at about 
11:40. They were very good about calling me to see if I still wanted it and since I am a night owl, I accepted it. But they were very noisy and my neighbors in the apartment building were all opening their doors to see what was going on in the hallway. Lots of apologies (by me) to my neighbors later, they were done and gone. 
The best thing is that it saves me time and saves me from carrying all that stuff to my place. I have a maze and quite a way to get to my apartment from my parking space and I would leave half the stuff in the car to take up later. It would sometimes take me a week to get it all in the house. I hated that. Now it all comes in at once. I do still shop for meat and some produce at the store, but that is nothing compared to all my other shopping.
That is my saga of the online grocery shopping - I really could not live easily without it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2010)

I finally tried Peapod.

I did enjoy putting my order together online and adding and subtracting stuff all week till I was finally ready to schedule the delivery. (With all the snow, I needed to be sure my driveway would be clear, etc.) 

I found the prices to be high, and the selection very limited. But I tried to just choose their "sale" stuff which puts the prices around non-sale store prices. So it wasn't TOO horrible. That said, I spent over $300 stocking up on stuff, and that really included almost no "real" food (i.e. meat).

Also, they guarantee your prices for 10 days once you put the items in your cart, so the sale cycle isn't like the store's. 

The delivery was very late. I chose the 1-3 pm timeslot today and he came close to 4. I called at 3:30 to ask what was going on, and was told someone had tried to call me and it rang 25 times with no answer. Yeah, right. I had my phone with me the whole day, and I have voice mail on ALL my phones, home, work, cell. So, nice try.

Also, I had requested a text message prior to delivery. That didn't happen. The person on the phone did take $15 off my order, which was nice, at least.

Also, since it was my first order, I get free delivery for the next 60 days. When I found that out I took some stuff off my order - why get a ton, when I only need a shitload, and can order again for free. lol

So, the delivery guy was very nice. And I tipped him 10 bucks (I had no idea what to give him but $5 seemed too little for all the stuff he had to bring in. LOTS of heavy stuff - juices, water, soda, laundry detergent, etc.)

Missteps? Cottage cheese was past its date. An apple and 2 quarts of milk were frozen solid. They substituted 2 things that I wasn't thrilled about. But I think that's it so far, that I've noticed.

I'd do it again, I think.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 16, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Missteps? Cottage cheese was past its date. An apple and 2 quarts of milk were frozen solid. They substituted 2 things that I wasn't thrilled about. But I think that's it so far, that I've noticed.
> 
> I'd do it again, I think.



That's not too bad in my experience. When I was online shopping with Albertson's it always irked me that they brought dairy and produce that was like 1 to 3 days from the expire date. On the few times the items were past their date they took the charges off my credit card, but what a pain in the butt to need milk and receive expired milk and have to wait a week or 2 when I'd make another order.

Shop like mad while you have free delivery! Albertson's told us not to tip their delivery people in their FAQ on the website. Their delivery drivers were contracted out through another company, so I don't know exactly why we were not to tip them.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 17, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> That's not too bad in my experience. When I was online shopping with Albertson's it always irked me that they brought dairy and produce that was like 1 to 3 days from the expire date. On the few times the items were past their date they took the charges off my credit card, but what a pain in the butt to need milk and receive expired milk and have to wait a week or 2 when I'd make another order.



Dear Cynth,

This is not a complete fix for the milk problem, but a patch sort of. *Get some of the new milk in cartons that do not have to be refrigerated and keep them in your pantry.* These *shelf stable cartons* have been in use in Europe for many years now and have been widely accepted and are a safe form of milk packaging. The shelf life of the carton is on each box. There are many brands available and I have seen the cartons in one liter and single serving sizes. (I have attached a link for one brand tothe bottom of this post.) 

My grocery store (Walmart) has Whole/2%/or Skim milk in the boxes. It is stored with the canned milks. These boxes are similar to the new soups in boxes companies are starting to sell. 

Keep the milk on hand until you find yourself in a situation facing another week or two with nothing but expired fresh milk from your delivery service. Be sure and rotate your pantry stock so that it doesn't expire and you don't waste it.

If I don't drink it, I would use it for soups, cakes, milkshakes, cream sauces, etc. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FX2IOQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2010)

I do exactly that - in fact I had ordered 2 quarts of the shelf-stable milk in this order along with the 2 fresh (unfortunately frozen solid) quarts.

I should google to see if the frozen milk is ok, now that it's defrosted. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 17, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Dear Cynth,
> 
> This is not a complete fix for the milk problem, but a patch sort of. *Get some of the new milk in cartons that do not have to be refrigerated and keep them in your pantry.* These *shelf stable cartons* have been in use in Europe for many years now and have been widely accepted and are a safe form of milk packaging. The shelf life of the carton is on each box. There are many brands available and I have seen the cartons in one liter and single serving sizes. (I have attached a link for one brand tothe bottom of this post.)
> 
> ...



Thanks moore2me. I did not know shelf stable milk in cartons existed. Does it taste like regular milk or like evaporated milk?

I will look for it next time I am at the store. I am in Idaho... it might not come to us for several years lol


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> Thanks moore2me. I did not know shelf stable milk in cartons existed. Does it taste like regular milk or like evaporated milk?
> 
> I will look for it next time I am at the store. I am in Idaho... it might not come to us for several years lol



I will be honest with you - I really don't drink much milk straight. (I have a wee bit of the lactose intolerance.) Almost all milk I drink has something in it, coffee, ice cream, instant breakfast, smoothie mix. I find the milk in a box just fine for my use. I also cook with milk in soups and sauces and of course it works for that too. But you guys in Idaho have done such bang up job of refining instant potatoes (love 'em), accepting & using milk in a box should be a bird's nest on the ground.

Mr. M2M on the other hand is picky about his milk. BUT - he is a connoisseur of sorts of milk. He grew up on a dairy farm. He had to milk cows morning and night all thru high school. It is difficult for commercially produced cow's milk to meet what was in his childhood memories. He would drink milk in a box only if we were in a quarantine following nuclear winter or a worldwide zombie attack.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 18, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I will be honest with you - I really don't drink much milk straight. (I have a wee bit of the lactose intolerance.) Almost all milk I drink has something in it, coffee, ice cream, instant breakfast, smoothie mix. I find the milk in a box just fine for my use. I also cook with milk in soups and sauces and of course it works for that too. But you guys in Idaho have done such bang up job of refining instant potatoes (love 'em), accepting & using milk in a box should be a bird's nest on the ground.
> 
> Mr. M2M on the other hand is picky about his milk. BUT - he is a connoisseur of sorts of milk. He grew up on a dairy farm. He had to milk cows morning and night all thru high school. It is difficult for commercially produced cow's milk to meet what was in his childhood memories. He would drink milk in a box only if we were in a quarantine following nuclear winter or a worldwide zombie attack.



HA! I totally understand your husbands opinion on the taste of milk. I too used to milk a cow for my family's use. There is nothing like raw fresh milk. I can't really enjoy any milk below the "red cap of death" whole milk from the store, and even whole milk seems watered down. 

But I do use milk for cooking and that doesn't have to be "good" milk  I could use the boxes of milk for that, so I will see if I can find them here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 18, 2010)

To me, the milk tastes fine. I use it for cereal or sometimes to drink if I have cookies or cake. I'll be curious to see what you think!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

ok, 6 weeks later and delivery #2 was today. They came on time today, so YAY. I didn't like this driver - he dumped everything in the entrance to my kitchen, not on the table and the counters in addition to the floor, like the last guy. So I had to keep picking the stuff up and putting it on the table, etc. Hoping my back doesn't ache later.

Also, it was raining out and he didn't think to wipe his feet when he came in - he just made wet dirty tracks all over my hardwood floors. ugh.

So...he got $5. Not $10 like the last guy. At least it wasn't a hard decision.

I got over $350 worth of food again. I think I should order more often and get less, but I am still in the stock-up-while-I-have-the-help mentality that I have when a gentleman friend would help me now and then in the past.

I just need to get used to it, I think, and work out the kinks. I would have ordered sooner but didn't want to take delivery just before the NJ Bash last weekend. 

I am not thrilled with the limited selection online and might give ShopRite a try one time. They do charge a lot more for delivery - $10 to shop and $10 to deliver, I think, so it's 20 bucks - Peapod is $7.

I am tempted to take this last order and see what the exact same thing would cost from ShopRite. If the prices are lower, it would offset the delivery charge. I do remember that their evening delivery timeslot was much less convenient which was why I went with Peapod to begin with.

I am also going to order some things from Schwan's now that they deliver in my area. First I need to eat my way through my freezer (or fill up my trash can) to make some room. If you don't know, Schwan's is all frozen stuff.

I think I'll start a Schwan's thread to get some recommendations!

OK, enough rambling about my silly grocery order.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

Does Peapod offer a customer service hotline, or website, where you can report the quality of your delivery? I would think that the delivery is the face of Peapod, and can ruin a business if not handled properly.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Does Peapod offer a customer service hotline, or website, where you can report the quality of your delivery? I would think that the delivery is the face of Peapod, and can ruin a business if not handled properly.



They do, but really, I just needed to ask him to wipe his feet (after 3 trips with wet feet, I did ask, and he complied) and I could have told him where I wanted the bags. I just wanted him to read my mind.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> They do, but really, I just needed to ask him to wipe his feet (after 3 trips with wet feet, I did ask, and he complied) and I could have told him where I wanted the bags. I just wanted him to read my mind.



And some men were raised in a barn . . . . . . . . by wolves.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 1, 2010)

I received my first order from Alice.com last week. I was impressed with their shipping/packaging and the prices are close to what I pay where I shop. 

I ordered mostly cleaning supplies because the way I shop (TravelScoot and TrolleyBasket) I don't have tons of room in my basket and I hate making a special trip just for cleaning products.

Alice.com thumbs up!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2010)

My big Peapod tip (did somebody else already say this? My apologies if so): get your delivery EARLY in the a.m.

The last two deliveries I've gotten were in the afternoon and both times there was some spoiled veg as a result (I called and got a refund). I think they leave the place fine (hours earlier) but end up that way by the time they get to you. 

Usually I get my deliveries in the a.m. and up until now have had no probs with this...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> My big Peapod tip (did somebody else already say this? My apologies if so): get your delivery EARLY in the a.m.
> 
> The last two deliveries I've gotten were in the afternoon and both times there was some spoiled veg as a result (I called and got a refund). I think they leave the place fine (hours earlier) but end up that way by the time they get to you.
> 
> Usually I get my deliveries in the a.m. and up until now have had no probs with this...



That would be a good tip if my weekend days actually HAD mornings 

I get my deliveries usually on Sunday between 12 and 2. And I have to make sure I am awake, showered and dressed in time! 

I am not happy with them - they screw up all the time, but they do make it right. This time they even brought me the correct items 2 days later and I got to keep the wrong ones for free.


----------

